# Urgent message for charliechaindrive



## Boris (Nov 29, 2011)

*charliechaindrive Ugent Message*

There are some Simplex front end springs and other hardware on ebay motors right now. Item number 230707966771


----------



## charliechaindrive (Dec 1, 2011)

*Ok thanks*

For the warning


----------

